# Ukrainian: дану / дана



## mateo19

Hello everyone:

I am having trouble translating this word "дану" and this derivative (I'm sure they're related words) "дана".  Here is the context:

Я люблю тільки тебе, Богом *дану *мені.
And Моє серце палає у вогні, що ти дала мені, Богом *дана* одна, моя лебідко кохана.

Here's what I've figured out so far:
I love only you, by God ? to me.
My heart burns in the fire that you gave me, by God now? one, my dearest love.

Дуже дякую! 
Thank you very much for the help!


----------



## Oli-Ole

Here _дана _means "given". It is derivative from the word _давати  - _to give. Do you translate the song?))))


----------



## mateo19

Hello Oli-Ole and welcome to the Word Reference Forum!
Вітаю!

Thank you very much for your quick reply.  Aha!  I should have thought that it could be a past participle.  "Given", of course, it makes sense!  "By God given to me" and "By God given one"?  I still am not sure how to translate "Богом *дана* одна".  What do you think?

And yes, I am translating this song.  It is quite lovely, I think!


----------



## sokol

mateo19 said:


> (...) how to translate "Богом *дана* одна".  What do you think?


I'm no use at all with Ukrainian but I might be of help to make the meaning of the phrase clear.

This одна should just mean _"the_ one" - as in "she's the one", the girl that was meant for him: it's possible to say so in English too but not in this way I guess. To translate as "the God-given one" just wouldn't work in English, right? But probably something along the line of "the one sent by God" _could_ work: but as it is poetic I guess you probably should search for a more poetic English equivalent.


----------



## Natabka

mateo19 said:


> Я люблю тільки тебе, Богом *дану *мені.
> And Моє срце палає у богні, що ти дала мені, Богом *дана* одна, моя лебідко кохана.



Hi, Mateo!
I recognise this song! 
The comments by Sokol are almost exhaustive, I'd like only to make a little comment on Ukrainian lines - probably you overlooked it: 

heart - серце
fire - вогонь (у вогні)

P.S. I was searching for lyrics translation in the web when I saw your thread, and have a look at what I've found here.


----------



## mateo19

Yeah, alright Олександр Пономарьов! 
Thank you, Natalya, for your most excellent help, as always!
Yes, those were stupid typos.  I know that heart is серце. . . and then I switched the б for the в.  It's because I was typing on a Mac and the lighting way very bad! ;-)  I couldn't see!

Sohol, I think that "the God-given one" sounds great.  Maybe it's not normal English but I have no problem with that translation.  It made the meaning very clear to me.  Thanks for the help to all of you!


----------



## rahdonit

Богом дана одна - I would translate it as "the only/very one given by God" To my feeling in this context "одна" has the meaning of "єдина" - the only one


----------



## mateo19

"The only one given by God" sounds really great, Rahdonit!
I was originally just looking to understand what it meant and wasn't too concerned with a translation that conveyed much more than the basic meaning, but I think you've done a great job.
Дякую а до побачення!


----------

